# 75mm with crew



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

I finished this one last month...it uses Italeri gun and crew:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/dio7.JPG

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/dio1.JPG


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nicely done!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Sweet!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thats nice work...especially the leaves.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Beautiful !
Very well executed work there, the leaf detail is a very nice touch.

Go easy


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone...I appreciate it.


----------

